# AP is reporting that Rosenstein (Mueller's boss) expects to be fired today



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2018)

https://apnews.com/827b49c0e0b94d1cade89bea837927f7

Meanwhile there are sources (likely inside the White House) muddying the waters and suggesting that Rosenstein offered his resignation to John Kelly.  Seems to be a tactic to take some of the air out of the tires of the planned rapid response protests in case of Mueller/Rosenstein being fired.  You can find or sign up for a protest event near you here:

https://act.moveon.org/event/mueller-firing-rapid-response-events/search/

I don't see this going any better for Trump than the Saturday night massacre did for Nixon.  Innocent people don't fire the people in charge of investigating them.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2018)

I can't tell if this is worrisome or the main turning point of taking Trump and the rest of his group down. Maybe it is simply both.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 24, 2018)

I mean, what do you expect? The guy suggested secretly recording the leader of the most powerful nation in the world in order to remove him from office. Tell me why Trump should keep him, seems like he's playing a spy. This is conspiracy against the government, plain and simple. Not that I care that he did this, it would be neat to see some footage from the inside, but I understand why Trump is doing so, and to be honest, it doesn't look that bad for him, it looks pretty bad for rosenstein though


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm...shouldn't we all wait until tomorrow, then? This stuff is speculation. It holds no real news value.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> I mean, what do you expect? The guy suggested secretly recording the leader of the most powerful nation in the world in order to remove him from office. Tell me why Trump should keep him, seems like he's playing a spy. This is conspiracy against the government, plain and simple. Not that I care that he did this, it would be neat to see some footage from the inside, but I understand why Trump is doing so, and to be honest, it doesn't look that bad for him, it looks pretty bad for rosenstein though


Rosenstein denied the reports you're referring to multiple times, it's just more gaslighting from White House officials trying to get Trump to move on the firing.



Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...shouldn't we all wait until tomorrow, then? This stuff is speculation. It holds no real news value.


The latest is that there's going to be a meeting between Rosenstein and Trump on Thursday.  There is a possibility that nothing comes of all this, in which case it can be chalked up to a distraction from the fact that Brett Kavanaugh now has four women accusing him of sexual assault.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2018)

So, any updates?


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 29, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> So, any updates?


Rosenstein's meeting with Trump is delayed until next week due to the Kavanaugh reality TV show.


----------

